
Why the West’s carbon footprint is worse than it seems - tomaskazemekas
http://www.economist.com/news/international/21679288-china-and-india-are-perceived-be-worst-emitters-carbon-dioxide-see-what-happens-when-we
======
reirob
I liked the presentation a lot. In 2 minutes and 40 seconds it explains quite
a lot. First time that I see the CO2 consumption being taken into account.

